# So Close!



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

This house was just bought, and two "home" inspectors missed this one. In their defense, the rest of the SEU was in perfect condition. And it wasn't in conduit :laughing: . 

They made the drip loop way too tight IMO, no pictures when it was on the house. Sorry.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Whenever I see SE like that, I think "sunlight resistant" should have an expiration date. 
Wouldn't that be a windfall of work.:thumbsup:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

probably from a linemen screwing around with it too much. Around here they clip above the meter once in a while.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

niteshift said:


> Whenever I see SE like that, I think "sunlight resistant" should have an expiration date.
> Wouldn't that be a windfall of work.:thumbsup:


The conductors inside of SE cable are XHHW insulated and sunlight resistant. Obviously, the expiration date was reached with that cable.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Peter D said:


> The conductors inside of SE cable are XHHW insulated and sunlight resistant. Obviously, the expiration date was reached with that cable.


Do they consider cross linked polyetheline as xhhw. The stuff looked to me as indestructable. Sunlight is really amazing.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> Do they consider cross linked polyetheline as xhhw.


Cross linked polyethylene is XLPE aka direct burial cable. I don't think any XHHW rated cable is suitable for direct burial.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

XHHW insulation used in a wet location has a maximum operating temperature of 167ºF.


----------



## Alexcellent (Aug 26, 2012)

New apprentice here, actually have something to contribute because I sold the stuff for a while.

XHHW = XLPE + High Heat-resistant, Water-resitant
SEU = DB-rated
SER = not
and pretty sure it's all UV-res

If I recall correctly!


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i don't think you can direct bury SEU.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

mbednarik said:


> i don't think you can direct bury SEU.


What if it's in conduit.....

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:




:laughing:


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

svh19044 said:


> What if it's in conduit.....
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> ...


nope


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Seu*

In that case, it would be *S*un *E*arth *U*niverse. Not resistant to either


----------

